# Chruch Music Directors????



## mjzatpeace (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello All. I'm wondering what the going rate for church Music Directors is?
I've been doing some of the duties, but would like to encourage our church to create a REAL position. Any thoughts? I live in the midwest, church of about 450, town of around 15,000 people. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## lieperjp (Jan 25, 2009)

mjzatpeace said:


> Hello All. I'm wondering what the going rate for church Music Directors is?
> I've been doing some of the duties, but would like to encourage our church to create a REAL position. Any thoughts? I live in the midwest, church of about 450, town of around 15,000 people. Thanks a bunch!



First of all, could you be a bit more specific? Cost of living varies by state and region...

Second, will this be a full time position? (Will they work 40+ hours a week) Probably not. Probably more like 10 hours a week or less.

Third, how many choirs are we talking - one, two, three?

Four, is this just your run of the mill church choir or a particularly good church choir?


----------



## waynehoskins (Jan 25, 2009)

Churches still have choirs these days?


----------

